# Next appt wait



## frith (Jun 9, 2010)

5 weeks since my BFN now and my follow up appointment is scheduled for 16th Sept. It already seems like I've been waiting for months, and another 3 weeks just seems like an eterinity. I have 2 Blasts and although I am worried about trying and failing, and having nothing left. At the same time, all I want is to get them back. 
Fingers crossed for all of our next chances.


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi huni, sorry to hear about your bfn. That is hard enough without all the waiting. I really hope the next 3 weeks passes quickly for you and that they dont make you wait too much longer to have your blasts put back where they belong. I'm in the same position huni. It has been 8 weeks since my bfn, have had follow up at the end of july and now have to wait again for another FET. They said there is a 2-3 month waiting list and then i have to take 2 cycles of the pill back to back. Feel like this journey is never ending.

Good luck huni, sending you loads of      and         

Emma xx


----------



## frith (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your wait. I'm hoping I don't have to wait long one of the only advantages of having to self fund.


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

I hope you dont have to wait long too huni. Fingers crossed they will say you can start again with next af after your review.        I'm self funded too. Having my tx in NI. We get one nhs go at tx. The private waiting lists here seem to be just as long as nhs lists.


----------

